# Bioshock Infinite



## stillalive (Mar 12, 2013)

Anyone want to hazard a guess at the characters' types in Bioshock Infinite? MASSIVE HUGE SPOILERS AHEAD, DO NOT READ IF YOU HAVEN'T FINISHED THE GAME!!!

....


....

Elizabeth: She's definitely an NF-- she's a total dreamer and idealist. Loves to read, loves to daydream, wants to travel. I'm leaning towards ENFJ for her. She's super empathetic and compassionate, in a Fe dom way IMO. Like, all the xNFPs I know really enjoy helping people, but it's a different type of helping and a different type of enjoyment. As Booker says during one of the load screens, (I'm paraphrasing) "The girl has a lot of compassion for the people in Shantytown-- compassion enough to get us killed." She's all about shaking up the system, helping start a revolution, achieving equity for everyone... it's not that xNFPs don't care about that stuff, but in my experience, they tend to talk about it in very different ways than ENFJs. And Elizabeth is even better than her father at being a manipulative cult leader, which is pretty much the stereotypical ENFJ "evil" side, lol! And the little things she does (making a corpse look more peaceful, giving the little boy an orange while singing to him, etc.) strike me very much as the thought process of someone with extroverted feeling backed up by introverted intuition.

I say E rather than I because she seems to instantly make friends with the other dancers at Battleship Bay, and she's constantly wanting to chat with you, lol. That could be a result of her being locked up in the tower forever, but she just has the sort of energy and exuberance and chattiness I see more often in extroverts. She seems to thrive on social interactions rather than being drained by them.

Elizabeth is quick to judge whether someone is a good person or not (Booker, Fitzroy, etc.), which lends to the J theory. Once she accepts that someone is on her side, it takes a lot to shake her trust. You literally have to seriously betray her trust or try to murder tiny children in front of her! But once she accepts that you are actually a "good" person and on her side, she will believe in you even when she's a fragile, broken old woman.

~~~

Booker: I want to say he's an ISTx, but it gets confusing once you find out who he is in another dimension! 

I-- I think this one is a safe bet. He's pretty much a loner, seems to get exhausted by having conversations with Elizabeth, doesn't talk much, lives alone, etc.

S-- he's really uninterested in the theories behind everything. His guess on why Columbia exists is "Floating balloons?" After Elizabeth tries to explain, he settles on, "So, not floating balloons?" When he sees Elizabeth open a tear, his first reaction is "What the hell?" immediately followed by, "Whatever, it's got nothing to do with the job at hand." He's pretty observant (at least, I interpreted it that way)-- at the ticket station, he seems to hone in on the things that aren't quite right. The female guard calling Elizabeth Annabelle, the hot dog vendor who has no clue if they have sauerkraut or how much the hot dogs cost, the sketchy ticket vendor, etc. He's good with the physical world and the physical little details, but he's not so great with figuring out how to talk to people. (Except in another dimension... see below.)

T: It's kind of hard to tell on this one. Any thoughts?

P? J?: Some of this depends on how you play the game. I'm a J, so I tended to play him as a J: throwing the baseball at Fink rather than deciding not to throw the ball at all, pulling my weapon on the ticket manager rather than waiting around and getting my hand stabbed, etc. I guess I'm going to say he's an SP, though, because I feel like that fits him way better than SJ. SPs often live for the moment and can be a little messy and bad with money, which describes Booker a lot better than the typical SJ stuff, I guess.

So... ISTP, anyone?


The flip side, of course, is that Father Comstock seems to be the total opposite! =/ How does that even work? I can't imagine there are very many ISTP cult leaders! But if he saw physical evidence of the future, that makes a little more sense. The part I don't quite get is the charismatic way he talks as Comstock. I can't really picture an ISTP changing their personality that much to be so manipulative! Yeah, it's super confusing.

Luteces: ENTP? I know that's kind of the stereotypical eccentric scientist type, but it seems pretty close to them. I'm iffy on the E/I and P/J. They seem pretty put together, which is a J thing, but they also pretty much exist to explore the possibilities. And they're very chatty, but they mostly seem to talk with each other. So I'm going to say xNTP.

Daisy Fitzroy: I'm definitely going to say ENTJ for her. She's the ruthless leader of a revolution. If you're on her side, she'll look out for you, but if you get in her way while she's trying to lead her troops to freedom, you better watch out.


----------



## NonyaBiznus (Dec 28, 2012)

I can see Booker as an ISTJ more so than ISTP. When you start the game he has a clear plan: "Bring the girl, wipe away the debt." He just wants to go to Columbia, get the girl, and leave. Anything that interferes with that, or even slightly changes his way reaching the goal is either met with disdain, or ignored completley. He's clearly upset when something goes wrong, and he instantly disregards the things he doesn't understand, marking them as irrelevant. For example, the first time he sees Elizabeth open a tear, his reaction is: "I don't know what that was, but its got nothing to do with the job at hand". This attitude makes him stand out as a J to me. 

There's also his attitude towards things he doesn't understand, like the tears. In the elevator scene where Elizabeth opens a tear to get rid of a bee, he asks a few questions, but tells Elizabeth not to use them around him, preferring to stick to his guns (literally) and chooses to rely on what he knows has got him out of tough situations in the past, which is common among ISTJs. (Although now that I think about it, that tear did almost kill him, so there's that as well) Its not until a tough firefight that he considers using the tears when he sees how they could be beneficial towards reaching his goal. An ISTP would probably see a tear, and start asking endless questions, and try to learn everything they could about them, what they were, how they worked, probably even conduct experiments with Elizabeth. ISTPs want to know what makes things tick, and may get completely sidetracked in doing so. 

I have no idea how Comstock fits into the picture, but my guess is he's an ISTJ who developed an heir of charisma just from experience in front of people, like many ISTJ politicians. I don't know why he's such a jack-donkey though.


----------



## stillalive (Mar 12, 2013)

Okay, cool. I was initially thinking ISTJ, but then I started second-guessing myself.


----------



## stillalive (Mar 12, 2013)

Anyone still around? Hellooooo?

I've been thinking more about this, and here's what I've come up with:

Booker = ISTJ, 694? SP/SX (I don't know, none of the Enneagram types really seems to fit him... )

Elizabeth = ENFJ, 271 or 279 SO/SX (2 because as much as she wanted to "see everything" and enjoy a fun, pleasant life in Paris, she still put the fate of other worlds ahead of her own desires)

Lutece twins = ENTP 592 or 512 SP/SO

Daisy Fitzroy = ExFJ 386? SO/SP


----------



## Carmine Ermine (Mar 11, 2012)

I would say ISTP. I think the way he "forgot" about Anna kind of disqualifies the ISTJ theory. It shows a lot of Ti. Also when he is Comstock, he's in the Ti-Ni loop, in the extreme - Comstock is pretty disturbed and this is his alternate self when he decided to go with the "religious" path but Ti makes up a lot of things to try to make sense of it and because religion is a lie, this can create some pretty weird mindsets with Ti making up anything it can to try to achieve logical consistency with reality. So he's pretty much using the tertiary Ni, "INFJ powers", and neglecting Se almost completely, but out of being disturbed deep down because of the battle rather than his normal ISTP self who's more like Han Solo.

Much of his reactions to things (as normal Booker) are just "wtf?" and he would probably try to investigate if he had more time, but all he has time for is to try to get this weird situation over with. Towards the end he realises and accepts he would be Comstock if he had followed the alternate path.


----------



## stillalive (Mar 12, 2013)

Well, he only forgets about Anna because he goes through a dimensional tear! He remembers her for 20 years and drinks to (unsuccessfully) try to forget her and brands his right hand out of his remorse. So I'm not sure that's the best argument. And I'm not sure we can really count anything Comstock does, because Comstock was intended to be an entirely different character until the very last minute.

I don't know if Booker WOULD investigate stuff given the chance. Even when things are pretty much safe and Elizabeth has the power to open tears to anywhere, he just wants to go to Paris and not worry about why or how things worked out the way they did. He just wants to get the job done and leave.


----------



## mapperky (Mar 24, 2014)

Personally I think Elizabeth is an ENTP.
Booker appears to be an ISTJ.
Lutece Twins I think are also ENTP's. Though more stereotypical ENTP than Elizabeth.
Comstock I think is an INFJ.
Daisy Fitzroy I think is an ENFJ.

Also there is this guy on tumblr who types fictional characters. He has a good thing on Elizabeth and why she's an ENTP.
Elizabeth - MBTI in Fiction


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

Just finished the game:

Elizabeth: ENFP (she is not an Fe/Ti, but an Fi/Te)
Booker: xSTP
Comstock: ESTP - inferior Fe/Ni gone quite literally mad. Analogous with Joseph Smith, Mormon Prophet, who was also an ESTP.
Luteces: xNTP
Fitzroy: "only difference is how you spell their name" - Hard to say because she gets relatively little air time. Very very very very action oriented, and not a sit back and show mature ideology type. ESTP? ExFJ? Hard to say.
Fink: Stereotypical one-dimensional villain. I prefer not to type him.

The feel of that game, the story aspect at the very least, feels so very ENTP to me. I feel like the creator must be an Ne-dom. I wonder if he is.


----------



## allanzo (Feb 6, 2014)

Elizabeth: ENFP
Booker: ISTP
Comstock: ESTP
Luteces: INTx
Fitzroy: ESTJ


----------



## Van Meter (Sep 28, 2012)

The most overrated game ever. I hated it. Repetitive and boring. It started well, and ended well, but everything in between is so bad. It lacks any suspense or plot flow that you don't already see coming, with the exception of a few highlight moments. Little challenge on hard mode, spam crows and possession. Not much strategy is ever required. Enemy AI acts the same, and the combat is never rewarding or fun. You kill everyone as if its a chore in order to get the stupid story going. Too much time is spent on picking up a bunch of random fucking objects, again, a chore. Little sense of exploration or progress. Even the ending, like... it isn't anything that hasn't been thought of before. Its a typical determinism vs free will scenario, but I liked how they illustrated it. You also have a rechargeable overshield for some reason. Steals halo rechargeable shield concept, has magic, even though the setting is in the 1800. Characters hardly develop at all besides Booker. You hardly learn much about Comstock, the main antagonist. Elizabeth is more annoying than Ashley from Resident Evil 4, btw, a 10/10 game. Shitshock Infinite, 4/10, would never recommend.


----------



## allanzo (Feb 6, 2014)

Van Meter said:


> The most overrated game ever. I hated it. Repetitive and boring. It started well, and ended well, but everything in between is so bad. It lacks any suspense or plot flow that you don't already see coming, with the exception of a few highlight moments. Little challenge on hard mode, spam crows and possession. Not much strategy is ever required. Enemy AI acts the same, and the combat is never rewarding or fun. You kill everyone as if its a chore in order to get the stupid story going. Too much time is spent on picking up a bunch of random fucking objects, again, a chore. Little sense of exploration or progress. Even the ending, like... it isn't anything that hasn't been thought of before. Its a typical determinism vs free will scenario, but I liked how they illustrated it. You also have a rechargeable overshield for some reason. Steals halo rechargeable shield concept, has magic, even though the setting is in the 1800. Characters hardly develop at all besides Booker. You hardly learn much about Comstock, the main antagonist. Elizabeth is more annoying than Ashley from Resident Evil 4, btw, a 10/10 game. Shitshock Infinite, 4/10, would never recommend.


I actually enjoyed playing Bioshock Infinite because of the storyline. It was by far better than Bioshock 1 or 2. I also disagree how "Characters hardly develop at all besides Booker." Because Elizabeth changes/develops a whole lot. As her appearance changes after killing Daisy Fitzroy, it symbolizes her turning into a "woman". I do agree that the gameplay could be more challenging, because I breezed through all of battles. I think I really enjoyed it because of the tears and sea of doors concept :3.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

allanzo said:


> I actually enjoyed playing Bioshock Infinite because of the storyline. It was by far better than Bioshock 1 or 2. I also disagree how "Characters hardly develop at all besides Booker." Because Elizabeth changes/develops a whole lot. As her appearance changes after killing Daisy Fitzroy, it symbolizes her turning into a "woman". I do agree that the gameplay could be more challenging, because I breezed through all of battles. I think I really enjoyed it because of the tears and sea of doors concept :3.


Infinite is okay, Bioshock is better but nowhere near System Shock 2.
Also, Dishonored did the save the girl from the tower better.


----------

